
Show HN: Fuzzpy, a fuzzer for testing CPython - wyldfire
https://mail.python.org/pipermail/python-dev/2016-February/143441.html
======
brudgers
Because there is nothing for people to try out and play with, this seems to be
more of a "regular" announcement type story than a "Show HN".

~~~
wyldfire
Sorry if it wasn't clear by linking to a post instead of the repository
itself. There is indeed something to try out, here's the git repo along with
details on how to build and run the tests and create new tests:
[https://bitbucket.org/ebadf/fuzzpy/](https://bitbucket.org/ebadf/fuzzpy/)

~~~
brudgers
Curious, if you are the author...that's another aspect of the "Show HN"
guidelines.

~~~
wyldfire
I am.

